

On Scalability, Capacity, and Sensitivity - johlo
https://medium.com/@jlouis666/on-scalability-capacity-and-sensitivity-b71941c36dc8

======
jedberg
This article is good, but there is one thing I take issue with:

> For normal operation, you want to be within the engineered capacity of the
> system. But emergencies do happen and you get close to the peak of the
> system.

If you've built a sufficiently monitored and auto-scaled system, then you're
better off running close to the peak capacity at all times. You'll save money
and find bottlenecks sooner.

